#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Bekeerling op zoek naar haar toekomstige man

## Safiyaa

Salaam

----------


## Pacifista

en ook jij verdiend een betere persoon dan een match hier die zich voordoet als een serieuze "man"

----------


## fouadine

:regie:

----------


## holz

salamoalykom pm

----------


## Prince99

salaam alikom ,kun je mij een pm opsturen aub

----------


## Mohammed....

Salam alles goed, mag ik je 06? of pm me

----------


## manofword

lijkt me leuk om je te leren kennen wie weet is er een klik

----------


## Mister-x

Salaam zuster, Ten eerste welkom en wie weet kom je de ware wel tegen. Ik zou zeggen mocht je interesse hebben en je tijd niet willen verspillen pm mij priv wie weet....

----------


## Battah

As-Salem 
Beste zuster dit is helemaal nieuw voor mij ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar een oprechte vrouw die een aanvulling voor mij is en ik voor haar mocht je al bezet zijn dan hoop ik op jou vergeving 
Moge Allah ons helpen de juiste weg te vinden 
As-Salem moehelekoem warahmatoelah

----------

